# Excel --> Verschachtelte WennDannSonst-Formel



## Krankes-Kaff (24. September 2004)

Hallo ihr Lieben,

bei mir geht es mal wieder um eine Formel in Excel!

Und zwar müsst Ihr Euch ein Rechnungsformular vorstellen.
In dieses soll der Betrag einfließen, der für den Versand benötigt wird.

Je nach Gewicht der Ware wird natürlich auch der Preis variieren.

In einem anderem Formular ("Lieferschein") wird angegeben, wieviel die Ware wiegt.

Excel soll nun automatisch den geldbetrag in die Rechnung einfügen, der für das Paket benötigt wird.

Dazu habe ich folgende Formel angewendet:

=WENN(Lieferschein!F26>=2,1;"5,90"+WENN(Lieferschein!F26>=4,1;"6,80"+WENN(Lieferschein!F26>=8,1;"7,70"+WENN(Lieferschein!F26>=12;"9,70";0))))


Leider kommt dann bei mir immer der Betrag 30,10€ als Ergebniss raus oder das Ergebnis "FALSCH"!


Wie wäre denn nun die Formel richtig?


Und noch eine Frage, wie kann ich die Formeln in einem Excel-Formular schützen, so dass noch Eingaben gemacht werden können, die Formeln aber nie verstellt werden können?


Vielen Dank schon mal für eure Hilfe!


Liebe Grüße

Timmy


----------



## GeHo (24. September 2004)

Ich nehme mal dieses Vereinfachte Beispiel:
 =WENN(F26>=2,1;"5,90"+WENN(F26>=4,1;"6,80"))
Ist der Wert in Zelle F26 gleich 5, prüft Excel die erste Bedingung ab. 5 >= 2,1 also erfüllt. Es wird der *Text* "5,90" ausgegeben und die zweite Bedingung überprüft: 5 >= 4,1. Also wird zu dem Text 5,90 der Text 6,80 addiert.

Ich denk mal deswegen kommt es zu zwei Fehlern:
Erstens kann man keine zwei Texte addieren. Wenn du addieren möchtest musst du Zahlen haben. Da du den Text "5,90" mit den Text "6,80" addierst kommt es zur Ausgabe "Fehler"
Zweitens denk ich mal, dass du nicht willst, dass 5,90 und 6,80 addiert werden, sondern das die Preise nach folgenden Tabelle aufgebaut werden:
>=2,1g	5,90
>=4,1g	6,80
>=8,1g	7,70
>=12g	9,70

Probier mal die Formel so aufzubauen:
=WENN(F26<4,1;"5,90";WENN(F26<8,1;"6,80";Wenn(...)))


----------



## fluessig (24. September 2004)

Ja mei,

also das FALSCH bekommst du weg, wenn du vor die letzte Klammer ein ;0 setzt. Dann kommt 0 anstelle von FALSCH.

Hier siehst du wahrscheinlich schon, worans sonst noch happert. Du solltest immer noch ein "Sonst" definieren.


----------



## Krankes-Kaff (24. September 2004)

Funktioniert leider auch nicht :-(


----------



## GeHo (24. September 2004)

Bei mir geht das wunderbar *kopfkratz*
Ich hab mal eine Beispiel Datei angehängt.
Welcher Fehler kommt denn?


----------



## Frenchmann (29. September 2004)

Schick doch einfach mal die datei zu,... 
es sollte einfacher gehen. 

Gruss 

French

am besten hinterleg sie hier.


----------



## Neugierig (30. September 2004)

Dein Fehler ist das + Zeichen. Die Wenn Funktion ist wie folgt aufgebaut:

=Wenn(Bedingung;Dann;Sonst)

Verschachtelst Du Sie sieht sie wie folgt aus:

=Wenn(Bedingung1;Dann1;Bedingung2;Dann2;.........;Sonst"

Aber mit Wenn ist bei 7 Bedingungen auch Schluss. Wird Die Abfrage komplexer wäre Sverweis besser geeignet, zudem hier keine Logikverbundung enthalten ist.


----------

